# Testing Testing



## Yoshi (Sep 24, 2019)

Hello all 🙂 I'm new at raising a pet pigeon and new at forums. Before I let all you know what's going on I was hoping to figure out how to post and then read a response and navigate The Forum site. Any helpful suggestions would be welcome 🙂


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can start a new thread with your questions, and answers will be provided.


----------



## Yoshi (Sep 24, 2019)

Thanks...i also see that i get an email letting me know! Have a great day :0)


----------

